Ask HN: How do you learn business? - jonbesga
======
aaavl2821
That's a really broad question, and the answer depends on what kind of company
you want to work for, whether you want to start your own company, or what role
you want

In general though, business is the practice of making money. You can learn by
doing, just like any other field. Try to make money and see what you learn.
The first step in this often involves thinking of something people might pay
for and asking if they'll pay for it. Then try to make the thing, sell it to
someone, and see if you make money. If not, why not? If so, should you make
more and sell more? How do you do that?

